# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Lucid dreaming during epileptic seizures - A must-read

## nmcdermo

Hi,

I've had sleep epilepsy for 15 years (I'm 28 now).

Whenever I have a seizure, I lucid dream.

I think it's my brain's way of coping with the fact that I'm having a seizure.

So, this is how it goes:

-wake up, think: "I'm about to have a seizure"
-can't breathe
-start losing consciousness
-feel myself jerking

Then...

-I am comforted by my mum, who actually talks to me - specific to the seizure I'm having, saying things like "It's okay, you're having a big seizure this time but it will be over in a minute"
-I can't talk during this time but I KNOW I'm having a seizure, somewhere in the background - it's like I've left the seizure to the side and I'm just with my mum
-Once, when I was having a really bad seizure just after I was diagnosed, my Mum and I synched on this one idea - She said to me that she's my guardian for when I have seizures and I acknowledged that.

Okay, now for the weid bit (not asking you to believe this part):

-When I told mum about this, we went to a psychic
-She told mum and me that we were mother and daughter in a previous life
-She said I was born deformed/was very sick and died quite young
-There used to be a ghost in our dining room that Mum and I saw when I was little
-The psychic described him to us and said that in the previous life, he was the doctor who treated me/tried to save me
-The psychic also said that he was my father in the previous life (I'm NOT asking you to believe any of this)
-This "doctor" has appeared in my seizure "dreams" a few times - but ONLY when I have started having a seizure lying on my back (not good - think choking on vomit)
-I remember once I was having a seizure somewhere out of home, but in the "dream", I was lying on the couch next to our dining room, where the "doctor" used to appear
-He turned my head to the side, and said "Are you alright, dear?" I woke up with my head tilted to the side - something I couldn't have done consciously
-Whenever he has visited me.. I have started a seizure lying on my back.. and woken up in the recovery position

Three questions:
1. Am I imagining him as a catalyst to actually move myself during the seizure? Is he doing it? Your thoughts?
2. Does anyone else lucid dream during seizures?
3. Does any of this mean something?!?

I would love to hear your thoughts, comments and suggestions on this vivid part of my day-to-day life.

Nat

----------


## SpanishFlea

That's a very interesting post. I'm not sure what might be happening. It obviously means something, there's definitely a point to your dreams. Did you ever see this doctor before you saw the psychic? Or did you ever have seizures on your back before seeing the psychic? If not, you're probably using the suggested "doctor" to actually move your head unconsciously while seizing. It could very well be more than that though, I don't dismiss a paranormal connection. Let's just say that if I was your father in a past life, a life in which I failed to save you, I would want to be there to help you as well. You've actually seen this ghost in the past though? It's all very interesting, thank you so much for the post.

----------


## nmcdermo

In reply to your post..

Yes, I have seen this ghost when I was growing up.

The psychic described him to us and it was more or less the same man that I used to see in our dining room.


I have had seizures on my back without the "doctor" there, and have survived but may have vomitus in my mouth (ewww).

If I am unconsciously moving my body during a seizure, that would be amazing! I must be some sort of super sapien..

Thanks for your thoughts.

----------


## SpanishFlea

I don't really know anything about epilepsy, but from the tone of your message it seems like you don't consider moving unconsciously during a seizure to be possible. I'm sorry if this was an ignorant assumption on my part. I'm really fascinated by your post though, I was only trying to make some sense of your unique experience. I wish someone else would come to post their thoughts.

----------


## nmcdermo

Interesting news.. I had a seizure on Friday night and managed to kick my husband so he could wake up and look after me.

He said it was "unbelieveable", but I actually put myself in the recovery position while I was having the seizure!?! 

He said it was quite handy for him.. I'm totally freaked out as I feel I have no control over my body during a seizure.. Cool huh?

----------


## craymat

Hey, so i have only been lucid dreaming for a couple of months and it is strange though that my seizures have started in the months that i have began trying to get lucid, however i do not have lucid dreams during my seizures because i have been having seizures more offen than lucid dreams and for this my mother wants me to stop trying to get lucid??? what should i do?

----------

